# Griffin Hollow 2009



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

Well my yard haunt is almost completed. The pirate ship is just awaiting its skeleton captain and the graveyard needs a few candles. Now all that's left is to hope the weather cooperates - it's been a wet, cold October so far in Michigan. :jol:

http://www.evil-land.com/Yard_Haunts/2009/index.html


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! Love the lighting.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Flying Crank Ghost = awesome!


----------

